# 2021 TIDEWATER 2300 CAROLINA BAY



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS BOAT IS AWESOME GREAT RIDE LOTS OF FISHING ROOM PLENTY SEATING FOR FAMILY FUN DAYS HAS HEAD CONSOLE UNDERWATER LIGHTS, FIBERGLASS T TOP STEREO SYSTEM WITH SPEAKERS, POWERED WITH A YAMAHA VF250XB AND LOTS MORE OPTIONS CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY $ 88,365.00
361-758-2140




























































*


----------

